# Just pulled these badboys out of the humi



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Going to the lounge with a few buddies tomorrow night and these are my companions. An '07 Opus X Power Ranger and a '07 1926 80th Anni.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Powerful bodyguards. I'm sure they'll take care of you.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like a nice line up to me.:nod:

Question is..... Which one will you light up first Scott?

Guess you really can't go wrong with either.:thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sounds like a nice line up to me.:nod:
> 
> *Question is..... Which one will you light up first Scott?*
> 
> Guess you really can't go wrong with either.:thumb:


Probably starting with the 80th. It is a maddie and we are going out to eat first so it will be great. Hopefully time allows me to get through both but the 80th has been taunting me for the past year every time I opened my humidor.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

scottw said:


> Probably starting with the 80th. It is a maddie and we are going out to eat first so it will be great. Hopefully time allows me to get through both but the 80th has been taunting me for the past year every time I opened my humidor.


Sounds like a good enough reason to me.:tongue1:

That would have been my first choice too BTW.:smoke:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

ohhhhhh....... Mufasa


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Eat a heavy meal.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Que sabroso


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

They were both fantastic! I paired them with a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 year old.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

What is the occasion? Anything special other than a "what the hell"?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cypress said:


> What is the occasion? Anything special other than a "what the hell"?


 Just wanted to get out and blow off some steam with the guys. We dont' get to smoke too much in the winter up by me so I figured I'd grab some quality sticks.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice sticks, the power ranger is one of my favorite sizes. I love them.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

:bowdown:


----------

